# Chemical Guys ECOwash



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It's not often I rave about a new product, but this in an exception.
Yesterday I popped into see Dave at Car wash'n'wax. He was telling me about a new waterless wash that he had just got in stock Chemical Guys Hose Free ECOwash. He was saying how good it was, and using the technique that Gordon (Caledonia) has perfected, I thought I would give it a go.
It's a similar type product to ONR. 









Armed with some large MF drying towels, some warm water (about a 1/3rd of a grit guard bucket) and a sponge! The trial begins.
3 capfuls of ECOwash added.
















1st off my mum's little Fiesta which has not been cleaned in about a month.




































The technique used by Gordon was to soak the sponge then wring it out till it's just slightly wet. Then to wipe it lightly over the panel. Then turn the sponge over and wipe off excess water and ECOwash, this also draws any dirt in the wash, onto the sponge. 
Before wiping the panel: 









After wiping the panel:









And the result on the upper door:








Then the door was dried off with MF towel.
Front wing:









Passenger side done:









Driver's side:


















I was so surprised by the finish and how easy it was to use.
The colour of the water speaks for its self.

















Was it a fluke?..Well, my mate turned up in his very dirty Mazda 6, company car that does about 1k miles a week.
I tried it on his car as well. A clean supply of water and more MF towels.









Before:








50/50:









After:









Before:









After:









Not many photos taken due to failing light and light rain.

Opinion: 
For my opinion I will use comparisons to the current standard which is ONR. I've found ONR to be a good product, and one I use on regular basis.
ECO wash seems much "slicker" than ONR. Gives a better gloss and shine compared to ONR. Generally gives a better clean than ONR. Ease of use is about the same as ONR. Time taken was actually a few minutes less than using ONR.
I know this is going to be a big claim, and it's only my opinion, but, CG ECOwash is a much better wash than ONR.
I think this is going to be one of the top 10 products of 2010!
A big thank you to Dave at carwash'n'wax and to Gordon (Caledonia).

Steve


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice review Steve.
Glad you got on well with it.
As you rightly know its more on common sense by the user than anything.

I am still running the product though its passes. But like you very impressed with it cleaning and slickness. I now hope it lives up to my expectations now.
Gordon.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

As with Gordon's review - many thanks for posting! Will be looking into the product a little more :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I just can't come to terms with putting a sponge back on my car after finding this forums. However a product like ONR or No Hose would have been handy over winter with a bucket of warm water to keep the winter grime off the car. Freezing temps meant I couldn't use my pressure washer. It also could be useful to give the car a quick wash as my car is black and shows up the dirt.
Could you use the above products with either a lambswool mitt like I do with my 2 bucket method or with a microfibre mitt?

I wouldn't replace my pressure washer as I've just bought the 90 degree angle attachment for my Nilfisk 120. This is great for getting access to the wheel arches and cleaning under the chassis.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It will be interesting to see the pricing on larger bottles and gallon sizes. Sounds promising though. Thanks for the review :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Great results, thanks for the detailed review! I have to check the US chemicalguys site to see if they have released it, I hope so because this is what I am ordering next.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Might give this stuff a try when my ONR runs out.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

As you say Gordon, its really just common sense. Im with you, I hope it keeps up to its intial promise. Must asy, I think it will. Im going to use it on my usual friday washes, that will be the real test.

GSV: Yes, the thought of a sponge going anywhere near paintwork is a scary one. One thats completely alien to us all. I dont think a wool mitt would be of any use and may do harm, as the sponge "draws" out and absorbs the dirt in the ECOwash. An MF mitt might work though if cleaned regularly.

Steve


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Great results.

I've just purchased th 8oz ONR, so when that's finished Ill try this.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

look at the water and the face of that sponge, sorry but wouldn't touch my car with either.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

That's why I still think two buckets would be best.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im a big ONR fan, but when a car is that dirty a feel 2 buckets is a must... my wash bucket stays cleans as a whistle while the rinse bucket is black!!

i will be watching to see how other people get on before taking the plunge though


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

@ the OP: What type is the sponge you used there, just out of interest?

Nice review btw :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I will find out what sponge it is, Viper. It was the one that Dave gave me when i was in seeing him. So it may well be the standard sponge Carwash'n'wax sell. But I will confirm with Dave.
The sponge itself has quite large air bubbles in it. This seems better for absorbing the wash and dirt.

I used the ECOwash again today on a few cars. Same results, so its all looking good so far this product.

Steve


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

can feel myself trying this to see how it compares to ONR, just waiting for bigger bottles i suppose


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Bought it today myself, will try it sometime and post my opinions. 
But while i was at carwashnwax getting stuff Caledonia was there testing it again, from what I saw it looked pretty good. 
Ally


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Tile sponges work a treat.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> look at the water and the face of that sponge, sorry but wouldn't touch my car with either.


Yes, exactly, look at the sponge. That shows the dirt has been drawn into the sponge. That photo was to show how much dirt had been removed on the 1st pass. The sponge was then turned to the "clean" side for final pass. Once it was rinsed the sponge was clean again and ready for another panel.

Steve


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

mkv said:


> Yes, exactly, look at the sponge. That shows the dirt has been drawn into the sponge. That photo was to show how much dirt had been removed on the 1st pass. The sponge was then turned to the "clean" side for final pass. Once it was rinsed the sponge was clean again and ready for another panel.
> 
> Steve


Exactly:thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

mkv said:


> Yes, exactly, look at the sponge. That shows the dirt has been drawn into the sponge. That photo was to show how much dirt had been removed on the 1st pass. The sponge was then turned to the "clean" side for final pass. Once it was rinsed the sponge was clean again and ready for another panel.
> 
> Steve


Hmm ok, in your opinion. You see the way i see it that dirt is mostly on the face of the sponge (which of course it is) and you may have only made one pass but the dirt at the start of that pass has been dragged across the paint surface for the duration of that pass.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Hmm ok, in your opinion. You see the way i see it that dirt is mostly on the face of the sponge (which of course it is) and you may have only made one pass but the dirt at the start of that pass has been dragged across the paint surface for the duration of that pass.


But you see thats not in the nature of the product and technique, if you roll your wrist as you progress only clean parts and in contact with the car, with the nature of the sponge and product the dirt is lifted off the surface and kept on the sponge. Its not a normal sponge it'll be a Zymol or grout sponge :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice review mate:thumb:
can i use CG ECOwash with spray bottle to remove a light coating of contamination without marring the finish?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont see why not.. It would only need a very weak mixture and a damp sponge.
It shouldnt cause any marring as your only doing a "spot". Really no difference from a spot to whole wash.

Steve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> look at the water and the face of that sponge, sorry but wouldn't touch my car with either.


Does no damage to the car whatsoever, saves faffing about with a power washer.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Hmm ok, in your opinion. You see the way i see it that dirt is mostly on the face of the sponge (which of course it is) and you may have only made one pass but the dirt at the start of that pass has been dragged across the paint surface for the duration of that pass.


Its quite an obstacle to get over, i'll agree.

I bought a gallon of ONR last year. I trialled it with great success after letting quite a few other people go first! I couldn't see any marks after using it and was amazed how much time and hassle it saved.

After about 10 washes though i did start to notice marks on the paintwork, and haven't used it since.

I think part of it is technique, the other part not being able to overcome the idea of dragging dirt/grit across the paintwork because i can't see how you can stop that scratching.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

when you touch dirty paintwork with anything you can get marks/swirls, its all about technique!! to get dirt off a car you need to touch it with something so there is always a risk


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

I've started to use ONR alot, esp when the weather is freezing outside. I don't like doing it with really mucky cars that have grit all over the paintwork.

However, a car covered in loads of road salt or general dirt is a breeze for ONR, and really is safe.

If the car is really bad then a pre-rinse with the pressure washer would be a great idea, but then you may aswell get two buckets out and wash it the normal way.

On the 360 we did recently, it really saved time because we could ONR one side of the car, while another person was around the other side hoovering the interior.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i just use 2 buckets when the cars really dirty, in fact most of the time... pre soaked with the sprayers and 2 buckets is as safe as you can get tbh!!

when i bust the pressure washer out i still use ONR after snow foaming, its so much better at cleaning than shampoo and lifts the dirt of the paint...

i need to give the ECO wash a go me thinks, but i have stocked up on loads of ONR


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Very light pass and constant rinsing of your wash media is key. If its a really dirty panel then be prepared to pass over the panel 2 or even 3 times. Its all about a delicate touch. Inspect the panel before you dry it too.
Ive now washed my mums fiesta 3 times in 2 weeks the Eco wash, absoloutley no signs of swirls of any kind.

Steve


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

OMG, drying towels on the ground??? :doublesho


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

I've bought a bottle of HFE - and while it doesn't make ONR redundant for me,
I'm pleased with what it does do! A review here...

Regards,
Steve


----------

